# Queen Bees & Weekly Sales



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are now taking orders for our queen bees.
We also have this weeks Colony Cash Rewards Sales available. Visit our website - 
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

